# Spotting



## KT (May 18, 2002)

I realise Peter's away but wondered if any of the girls could answer my query?

I have had a couple of spots of blood today (Did ICSI - ET was 23rd April). I realise it's too late for implantation bleed and that it is probably af turning up. But I was just wondering if anyone else has had this and then gone on to have a positive result. Not due to test for a few days and trying to be realistic - but can't help but hope.

Thank you for listening

Kerry


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

KT said:


> I realise Peter's away but wondered if any of the girls could answer my query?
> 
> I have had a couple of spots of blood today (Did ICSI - ET was 23rd April). I realise it's too late for implantation bleed and that it is probably af turning up. But I was just wondering if anyone else has had this and then gone on to have a positive result. Not due to test for a few days and trying to be realistic - but can't help but hope.
> 
> ...


----------

